

Professor Said to Be Charged After 3 Are Killed in Alabama - vibhavs
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/13/us/13alabama.html

======
motters
It just goes to show that having a PhD doesn't make you smart, or perhaps that
excessive emotionality can turn smart people into dummies.

------
oomkiller
I attend this school, it's really hard to believe something like this happened
there.

